# syslog-ng bygs över 24timmar nu

## KinkyGolab

hej. vet deta är fel grupp att skriva i men men, nu är det så jag har inte kört gentoo på sirka ett år, och jag håler nu på att installera gentoo på min amd64bits, jag mins inte om det va så på 32bits med men tar det över 24timmar att kompilera syslog-ng jag kör stage3  och kör installationen nu på min gentoo 64bits, så min fråga är tar det verkligen över 24timmar för syslog-ng ska kompileras?

siter och kollar i testenden spyr ut hela tiden har nu kollatpå det i 20minuter, jag merker faktist ingen skilnad, kan det va så den har hakat upp sig eller nåt? så sen bara går och går och går?, jag avbröt skelva installationen, raderade  packetet kommer ej i håg va det va för fil slut men detva en zipad fil sen raderade jag emerge filen och gjorde en ny sync sen installerade om den samma sak, så jag hopas det bara är kompliserad program derför den tar sån lång tid

sender med en liten del av  logen

checking how to enable static linking for certain libraries... GNU or Solaris

checking libol version >= 0.3.16... ok

configure: creating ./config.status

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status Makefile

config.status: creating Makefile

make: Warning: File `/var/tmp/portage/syslog-ng-1.6.12-r1/work/syslog-ng-1.6.12/Makefile.in' has modification time 1.7e+06 s in the future

cd /var/tmp/portage/syslog-ng-1.6.12-r1/work/syslog-ng-1.6.12 && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/syslog-ng-1.6.12-r1/work/syslog-ng-1.6.12/missing --run autoconf

/bin/sh ./config.status --recheck

running /bin/sh ./configure  --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --with-libol=/usr/bin --disable-full-static --enable-tcp-wrapper --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu build_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu host_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe  --no-create --no-recursion

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for flex... flex

checking for yywrap in -lfl... yes

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h...

----------

## kallamej

 *KinkyGolab wrote:*   

> config.status: creating Makefile
> 
> make: Warning: File `/var/tmp/portage/syslog-ng-1.6.12-r1/work/syslog-ng-1.6.12/Makefile.in' has modification time 1.7e+06 s in the future

 

Här har du problemet. Du måste ställa klockan i datorn rätt.

----------

